# Chevy Cruze RS package



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

I ordered an ECO recently and I too would like to install fog lights if possible. I'd like to find out how easy that would be assuming it's possible.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

IcedECO said:


> I ordered an ECO recently and I too would like to install fog lights if possible. I'd like to find out how easy that would be assuming it's possible.


...see this page: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...orum/207-i-can-see-oem-fog-light-install.html


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Donb1226 said:


> Is it possible to get RS package or just body kit afterwards. I see fog lights are available. Was also Wondering if front and rear was whole new piece or just a add on like the side skirts to the bottom. And if they would come painted. Picked up a white 2LT yesterday without RS package. Am going to atleast install fog lights. But would like to get the whole kit.


The fascias should be swappable. I believe there are locating holes for the rocker moldings that would need to be drilled. The decklid has holes in it for spoiler attach as well. Not sure if the eco and RS use the same hole pattern.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have part number for the RS package components?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

The fog lights are a bit different. The add on ones do not have that chrome trim on them that the RS fogs have.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

robertbick said:


> The fog lights are a bit different. The add on ones do not have that chrome trim on them that the RS fogs have.


i think the extra chrome cover in just an add-on part on top of the normal fog light cover - i think it just snaps in place - could be wrong tho


----------

